# does remap shorten life?



## gbjules (Nov 30, 2009)

just leading on from a comment on v6 or 225 thread, just how badly will a re map
shorten the engine life as I'm considering this at the mo, cars already done 86k miles.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

not that much, or could be a lot, but 90% its fine, depends on the quality of the remap and how you drive, if you're constantly redlineing, then yes it will kill it soon. if you be sensible and have a little bit of fun once its fully warm then it should last forever.

993! only 7 to go!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Its not the remap that would shorted the life of the engine, its driving like a cock!
My car was mapped on 68k ish and is running beautifully with just underr 120k on the clock now.

Seen so many cars much younger than this in much worse condition due to the usual causes, lack of maintenance, cheap oils and getting ragged from cold.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Standard engine is good for a around 320/30 BHP but as above and as with any engine the more you thrash it the more likely you are to reduce its life.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Clutch will suffer the most from increased torque. Coilpacks won't like it either.

Worth it though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dani (A3 DFU) has over 150k on her remapped 225 so as long as you are not a total idiot driving like a mad man all th time I think the engine should see a good few miles


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

The remap itself will not shorten the life of an engine. A careful, thinking driver could get say 200K out of a remapped car whereas someone who constantly drove with their right foot, accelerating and braking hard all the time may only get 100K. I guessed those figures to illustrate a point. My car is remapped and generally I don't use the extra power. But for overtaking or just enjoying some speed on suitable roads, I do. Treat the car nicely, keep it serviced and a remap will have very little effect on the life of an engine or car.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

It's a good point, like the man said if you thrash it you will damage it. But I do disagree that a remap WONT AFFECT the engine.

At the end of the day remapping an ecu is pushing it close to or past the limit of the engine. You're putting stress on components that they weren't meant to take.

Its the same argument as bodybuilders doing steroids - yes, they'll get bigger, but in a way that the body wasn't designed for.

And like I said on that post, if it was that easy to get extra power, why didn't Audi just do it out of the factory?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

RichDean said:


> It's a good point, like the man said if you thrash it you will damage it. But I do disagree that a remap WONT AFFECT the engine.
> 
> At the end of the day remapping an ecu is pushing it close to or past the limit of the engine. You're putting stress on components that they weren't meant to take.
> 
> ...


As they would have worse fuel consupmtion, Higher incurance groups, closer service intervals


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

RichDean said:


> At the end of the day remapping an ecu is pushing it close to or past the limit of the engine. You're putting stress on components that they weren't meant to take.


What a load of crap! lol

Do you really think that Audi developed the TTs engine (which of course is in a load of other cars aswell) with a limit of say for arguements sake 250bhp (stage one remap) - course they didnt. Car manufacturers usually over engineer things to a certain extent to make sure that they last as long as possible providing they are serviced correctly so a mild remap will nowhere near push the limit of what the engine is capable of!!

I'll give you an example - Ford RS500 Cosworth - originally designed for 500bhp - came out the factory with 208bhp!! Why.....because they needed to comply with emission regulations, noise regs blah blah



RichDean said:


> And like I said on that post, if it was that easy to get extra power, why didn't Audi just do it out of the factory?


They did.......the Sport version!!!


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> RichDean said:
> 
> 
> > And like I said on that post, if it was that easy to get extra power, why didn't Audi just do it out of the factory?
> ...


Agreed, 100%. Along with the post above. Its about emmisions, mpg etc.

Most normal remaps (eg. Vagcheck stage 2) will keep the engine within its tolerences, so as with any engine, remapped or not, its how you use it.


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Agree with Lee.

Few examples of cars i've mapped over the years.

My own M5 5.0 V8 running 442bhp. Brought 5 years ago with 30k on the clock full history. Remapped with various different stages through the years and driven very very hard through it's life. Currently has 162k on the clock. Engine compression perfect.

A customers Audi A4 2.0TDi 2006 model. Remapped from 2000 miles. Now has 142k on the clock going strong.

A customers Audi S8 4.2 Quattro 1999 model. Remapped 3 years ago at 100k, now converted to LPG and running strong at 190k.

It's not really about how you drive it hard. It's warming the engine up correctly, letting it cool down correctly (A must on turbo cars) and servicing it regularly. Plus the quality of oil and components.

Lee's car I believe runs mapped and has 200k on?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

RichDean said:


> And like I said on that post, if it was that easy to get extra power, why didn't Audi just do it out of the factory?


They do do it with some vehicles look at the 2.0 TDi 140 or 170 same engine they just charge alot more for the extra power.
As fuel around the world differs in quality plus tempreture variations they de-tune the engines so they last longer in the worst areas, we should be ok here but like said before driven sensibly


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

RichDean said:


> It's a good point, like the man said if you thrash it you will damage it. But I do disagree that a remap WONT AFFECT the engine.
> 
> At the end of the day remapping an ecu is pushing it close to or past the limit of the engine. You're putting stress on components that they weren't meant to take.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, the reason Audi don't do it out of the box is as follows. Around the world, temperatures and terrain types vary tremendously. In the UK we are fairly lucky, no real extremes, particularly no real high temperatures. Also in some countries, their culture and attitudes towards servicing, and generally the way they drive and look after a car are not the best. So, as an all world car, Audi have to build the TT with a degree of 'overbuild' to take care of the hammering it may take in certain situations. So on the one hand, we could have a TT being used carefully, regularly serviced in a 'coolish' country, on the other hand, it could be being abused, not regularly/properly serviced, low grade oil used, in an extremely hot, dusty country. The overbuild helps cars being used in those latter conditions. So if you live in (say) the UK and you look after your car, it's ok to 'steal' that bit of overbuild for extra performance. To do a remap in a hot dusty country and drive like a maniac would definitely be a recipe for disaster.

But in any case, the QS was built with extra power as stock to the model ex works, so Audi can, and do do it. The extra power is there, it can be used INTELLIGENTLY. A stage 1 remap should not pose a problem in that respect.


----------



## ladybayimp (Jul 5, 2007)

OK, stupid question time....

How exactly do you let it cool down correctly?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

BFT - John said:


> Lee's car I believe runs mapped and has 200k on?


You are indeed correct mate....I bought my 110 Tdi Bora on 113k, fitted a tuning box that cost me £80 second hand off a forum (el cheapo I know but it does work @ 135bhp/218ft/lb 



 ) - currently on just over 207,500 intergalatic miles & still running sweet - original turbo too (now I've gone and said it havent I!) - if anything I reckon the box will be the first thing to throw the towel in...if it does then 6 speed conversion here I come! LOL!

Lee


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ttsteve said:


> The remap itself will not shorten the life of an engine. A careful, thinking driver could get say 200K out of a remapped car whereas someone who constantly drove with their right foot, accelerating and braking hard all the time may only get 100K. I guessed those figures to illustrate a point. My car is remapped and generally I don't use the extra power. But for overtaking or just enjoying some speed on suitable roads, I do. Treat the car nicely, keep it serviced and a remap will have very little effect on the life of an engine or car.


Driving a car unsympathetically will, obviously, shorten the life of the engine, but that's not the question. If you drove a remapped car and a standard one in *exactly* the same way, in *exactly* the same conditions, the remapped one wouldn't last as long.

The thing to remember though is that the remaps applied by reputable companies aren't pushing the car to the limits. They've been designed to improve performance without having a massive impact on reliability and the decrease in engine lifespan will be small enough that you don't really have to worry about it.

If your engine has a lifespan of 250k miles and it only makes it to 240k because of the remap, I don't think you'll care that much.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

ladybayimp said:


> OK, stupid question time....
> 
> How exactly do you let it cool down correctly?


Actually, I don't think that's too stupid a question.
Personally, I'd suggest just do the reverse of warming up. So when setting out from cold, I do a good 10-15 mins of gentle driving before trying to push on. Equally when coming back home I don't thrash it all the way to the end of the road, then pull up and stop. I try to make sure the last 10-15 minutes before arriving somewhere is fairly gentle too.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Everything on this forum is a matter of opinion, and of course all the 225 owners with a remap are going to defend it.

Yes Audi did push the 1.8 engine with the QS, but they only pushed it to 240bhp.

Peaple on here are talking about 330bhp.

My opinion is that any kind of remap could cause excess wear on the engine. I wouldn't touch my engine, because I know how much it costs to repair if it goes wrong.

I'm not saying don't get a remap done, if you want to then fair enough. Just be aware that there are risks to engine, no matter how many people deny it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ladybayimp said:


> OK, stupid question time....
> 
> How exactly do you let it cool down correctly?


If you have been giving it some stick then or the last few miles just take it easy or let then engine idle for a few minutes at the end of your journey but you only really need to do this if you have been giving it some. This lets the turbo cool and reduces wear I am told. If you have been giving it some stick and shortly after stop and turn the engine off you will hear the turbo continue to run for a few minutes to push oil through it to cool and reduce wear.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

les said:


> ladybayimp said:
> 
> 
> > OK, stupid question time....
> ...


So if the turbo does that anyway, what's the point in the cool down period? I'm not saying that I won't do it - I believe you, I'm just struggling to FULLY understand what's going on. For example, you say slowing down lets the turbo cool - well surely stopping does that also? or does it cool better when spinning?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ttsteve said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > ladybayimp said:
> ...


 Depends on how much you have been clogging it and how hard. The turbo will only run on for so long (maybe on a timer maybe on temp i don't know) and by letting it run on longer it will cool the oil and turbo more and reduce wear further. At the end of the day its about wear and tear on the engine and turbo. I'm no techno geek but that's the way I understand it.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

les said:


> f you have been giving it some stick and shortly after stop and turn the engine off you will hear the turbo continue to run for a few minutes to push oil through it to cool and reduce wear.


Les Les Les.....think about what you have just written!! How can a turbo possibly carry on spinning AFTER the engine has stopped....theres no exhaust gases to spin the turbine you absolute weapon!!

What you can hear when you turn the engine off is a secondary coolant pump that continues to pump WATER (not oil) through the core of the turbo to gradually help cool it down.

It is also advised that after a hard run that you let the engine idle for a couple of minutes, this allows fresher cooler oil to start circulating through the turbo bearing thus again reducing the risk of wear.

Lee


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Sorry Les but that isn't true. The turbo only runs with the engine (remember it's only the exhaust gases that spin it round  ). So you still need to let it idle to reduce the heat in the turbo and oil.

Maybe you are thinking of the secondary coolant pump that keeps running on a timer when the engine is switched off?

EDIT Looks like Lee and I were typing at the same time 

Josh


----------



## ladybayimp (Jul 5, 2007)

All very interesting, thanks chaps.

I always make sure I'm up to 90deg before using my right foot, but it makes sense to drive steady at the end too.

After all, we're always told to warm down after exercise aren't we.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't see the point in considering this for any remap up to 270bhp. If you must consider this very marginal 'problem', why do it the first place? Since my AMD custom remap my TT has covered 56,000 (now 76,000 in total) trouble free miles and is still as strong as ever. I do have a meticulous attitude towards maintenance, especially in the oil department and the car is nearly 10 years old. I bought it new in 2000.

If you enjoy the feel of extra performance, just do it. It's the best value mod. The chances are you won't be keeping the car for decades and zillions of miles anyway.

The answer to your question is that a remap from a reputable company up to 270bhp (and a bit beyond as most have experienced) will not shorten your engine life IMO. Every car deserves to be looked after and maintained regardless of cost :wink: There's only one way to own a TT...enthusiastically

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > f you have been giving it some stick and shortly after stop and turn the engine off you will hear the turbo continue to run for a few minutes to push oil through it to cool and reduce wear.
> ...


 Told ya I was no techno geek like you Lee. :lol: Thanks for being out right and the explanation.  At least I got the let the car tick over after and the need to cool the turbo even if I got the technicalities wrong


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Super Josh said:


> EDIT Looks like Lee and I were typing at the same time


Typing & chuckling at the same time probably like I was mate!! LOL!



les said:


> Told ya I was no techno geek like you Lee.


You're not kidding there Lesley!!! :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT Looks like Lee and I were typing at the same time
> ...


 My first Turbo car but I have done a bit on the spanners with non turbos in the past. I used to do all my own servicing and even with my motorbikes.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ladybayimp said:


> All very interesting, thanks chaps.
> 
> I always make sure I'm up to 90deg before using my right foot, but it makes sense to drive steady at the end too.
> 
> After all, we're always told to warm down after exercise aren't we.


You need to wait 5 minutes after that as that is only the water temperature. Oil isn't up to temperature till a while after that. Oil temp gauge is very useful for that.



> Yes Audi did push the 1.8 engine with the QS, but they only pushed it to 240bhp.
> 
> Peaple on here are talking about 330bhp.


Your mixing points here.

No remap will give you 330bhp. If you go past 300bhp reliablilty does go down hill. 
The question was will a remap shorten engine life, and as said if it's maintained correctly I don't think it will. 
I do think it makes a big difference to the clutch though, if you use the power often.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I have covered almost 100k remapped miles on my current TT. The OEM turbo threw its guts at 120k miles but it lived a good (although hard) life  Its now running a hybrid turbo and pulls *hard* right up to 6k RPM :wink: thanks to VAGCHECK :!:

Its serviced regulary and never driven hard until warm. Had the rocker cover off at 110k miles and there was no residue at all. Im sure that using OEM service parts and decent oil all help reliability/wear.


----------



## gbjules (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks all for your opinions, guess I'll just do it. AMD Essex said I should upgrade to Milltek at the same time(another
proposed mod) so I'll take their word for it, or doesn't it make any difference? easier to shell out in stages
if you know what I mean!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Best to do all your performance mods, and go straight to stage 2, otherwise you are just wasting money


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

All these 'stages' are a pointless way of refering to thing by the way.

Different tuners have different stages, and different mods at each stages. So you're best bet when describing it is to describe where the car should be!!!

Otherwise there is alot of confused.com!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

BFT - John said:


> All these 'stages' are a pointless way of refering to thing by the way.
> 
> Different tuners have different stages, and different mods at each stages. So you're best bet when describing it is to describe where the car should be!!!
> 
> Otherwise there is alot of confused.com!


Agree, the tuners i go to have 5 stages aimed at my TT and im one item away from stage 3, but i know where i am with them.
Steve


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i really dont understand the point of stages i had my map by will at p-torque and there were 2 options you could go generic if you had no mods or a custom map if you did, from just a cat back to whatever no daft stage 2 if you have this then maybe stage 3 if you add this as well and 4 if you add all these bits too


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

I would agree if regularly thrashing the engine to Red Line thus shorten the life, but don't forget that regular maintenance to the car will give its life back. :mrgreen:


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

So would you agree that "regular maintanence" as far as the engin is concerned is:

1.Change oil and oil filter every 10-15k with a top quality oil such as Motiul x-lite
2.Keep air filter clean
3. Change spark plugs every 15-20k ?

and thats about it? ......as far as the engins concerned?


----------



## hali (Sep 8, 2006)

haha.
no dude, change belts, tensioner, plugs, are also part of maintenance.
sludge is one thing that can kill your engine, and sludge reforms from non-regular oil change.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT DWN UNDER said:


> So would you agree that "regular maintanence" as far as the engin is concerned is:
> 
> 1.Change oil and oil filter every 10-15k with a top quality oil such as Motiul x-lite
> 2.Keep air filter clean
> ...


Sorry but on the V6 we have special plugs that have long life, i think 60K and service intervals are 20K or yearly, maybe 1.8 have to be maintained more as they are more stressed.
Steve


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

shell said:


> RichDean said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day remapping an ecu is pushing it close to or past the limit of the engine. You're putting stress on components that they weren't meant to take.
> ...


Bad example,my friend....Sierra Cosworths had various reliability problems when on low mileage and with the standard 208 bhp,I know because I had one years ago...I should imagine the engine life with 500 bhp was about 1000 miles between rebuilds.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> BFT - John said:
> 
> 
> > All these 'stages' are a pointless way of refering to thing by the way.
> ...


5 stages ? hummm

The way I understand remaps is that each map file is tuned to suit engine and its components. In the VW / Audi world of tuning, most are using the standard ECU.

Normally, companies have a couple of base (generic) files that they use across the board. Stage one which is used for engine with stock components, increase in timing and for the turbo engine a slight increase in boost, and Stage two which has been tuned for cars with that little extra ie larger downpipes, intercool running and little more boost and maybe the rev limiter raised. In basic terms is a copy and paste ! ( or a file flash/download )

After that is a custom file tuned for that engine, larger turbos injectors and MAFs. etc. Generally speaking not every car is the same at this stage. So the engineer modify each file to suit, fueling, MAF scaling, boost limits etc.

The terminology "Stage" or Buzz word is just a lable that tuners / people put against there files.

My car has been tuned over 6 times. Does this mean I am on stage 6 :wink:

Does remaps shorten life ? To some components the answer is yes.

LEGO


----------



## daveangel (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry but thinking now I may do!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161673


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Agree, the tuners i go to have 5 stages aimed at my TT and im one item away from stage 3, but i know where i am with them.
Steve[/quote]

5 stages ? hummm

The way I understand remaps is that each map file is tuned to suit engine and its components. In the VW / Audi world of tuning, most are using the standard ECU.

Normally, companies have a couple of base (generic) files that they use across the board. Stage one which is used for engine with stock components, increase in timing and for the turbo engine a slight increase in boost, and Stage two which has been tuned for cars with that little extra ie larger downpipes, intercool running and little more boost and maybe the rev limiter raised. In basic terms is a copy and paste ! ( or a file flash/download )

After that is a custom file tuned for that engine, larger turbos injectors and MAFs. etc. Generally speaking not every car is the same at this stage. So the engineer modify each file to suit, fueling, MAF scaling, boost limits etc.

The terminology "Stage" or Buzz word is just a lable that tuners / people put against there files.

My car has been tuned over 6 times. Does this mean I am on stage 6 :wink:

Does remaps shorten life ? To some components the answer is yes.

LEGO[/quote]

For the 3.2 or R32
Stage 1. Panel fiter and ECU remap. 15BHP/15lb/ft
Stage 2. Panel filter, cats and cat back, ECU remap. 20BHP.20lb/ft
Stage 3. As 2 but with exhaust manifolds, cams, air intake relocation , ECU remap. 40BHP/30lb/ft
Stage 4. As 3 but with SC,FMIC and reworked head, ECU remap. 80BHP/70lb/ft
Stage 5. As 4 but with internals upgrade,fuel pressure upgrade and increased injectors,ECU remap. Poss 200BHP/??ib/ft
Think that covers it 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

gbjules said:


> just leading on from a comment on v6 or 225 thread, just how badly will a re map
> shorten the engine life as I'm considering this at the mo, cars already done 86k miles.


Great question. Ensure you have read and understood what & how the tuners do their magic. I think it was answered recently by page 3. Go based on reputation as well. I like the ones who will check fault codes before and after for the car. Make sure service and everything is up to date. Know where you want to be in modifications, what you need to do ie the basics, eg Forge DV, stronger pipes etc etc..

Reliability decreases beyond 300hp in general, when you start changing the turbo and SC, tuning and changing the Compression Rate, there is a whole host of processes that are used to add horses. This great question of yours has brought to example many people who have had a re/map and or with at the most a better flowing exhaust. The result is positive so far to gain the notional extra power vs reliability ceterus paribus.

However, when you want to push the borders further to SC targets of 350hp+ or Turbo 500hp+, it is all about reliability. This is where R32 knowledge from both the US and UK comes to help V6 owners and luckily for you there are many more 225 owners with greater expertise on here based on experience. The question is then, how long will e.g. Andy's Storm Development R36 last with 700hp, or Vagtechs applications too on the TTs that have significant power.

Maybe it is too early to see if sensibly driven, will these higher HP modded cars all last 60k to 100k or more miles. What is great is that each of the above named companies are very honest, well known and passionate about their cars. Many people use them and will continue to do so.

In Summary
Drive intelligently
Upkeep the maintenance (not just oil and plugs)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

*JP* said:


> Bad example,my friend....Sierra Cosworths had various reliability problems when on low mileage and with the standard 208 bhp,I know because I had one years ago...I should imagine the engine life with 500 bhp was about 1000 miles between rebuilds.


Well then if you are so sure its a bad example, and you owned one....then you will know what the reliability problems where down to then.......the headgasket.....early cosworths had an issue with the headgaskets which was actually covered under warranty......problem being is that because there was alot of low mileage cars out there - alot of these headgasket problems didnt rear their heads until the warranty was well out of date!!

And believe me.......500bhp cosworth engines last considerably longer than 1000miles provided they are well maintained, mapped properly and respected.....I have plenty of friends with such powered cosworths.....and anyway if 1000miles was the lifespan of a 500bhp cosworth engine....that would mean that it would only just last the running in period!!! :roll: :roll:

Lee


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

[/quote]

For the 3.2 or R32
Stage 1. Panel fiter and ECU remap. 15BHP/15lb/ft
Stage 2. Panel filter, cats and cat back, ECU remap. 20BHP.20lb/ft
Stage 3. As 2 but with exhaust manifolds, cams, air intake relocation , ECU remap. 40BHP/30lb/ft
Stage 4. As 3 but with SC,FMIC and reworked head, ECU remap. 80BHP/70lb/ft
Stage 5. As 4 but with internals upgrade,fuel pressure upgrade and increased injectors,ECU remap. Poss 200BHP/??ib/ft
Think that covers it 
Steve[/quote]

Nice to see a company putting tuning packages together Steve, which company is this ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

For the 3.2 or R32
Stage 1. Panel fiter and ECU remap. 15BHP/15lb/ft
Stage 2. Panel filter, cats and cat back, ECU remap. 20BHP.20lb/ft
Stage 3. As 2 but with exhaust manifolds, cams, air intake relocation , ECU remap. 40BHP/30lb/ft
Stage 4. As 3 but with SC,FMIC and reworked head, ECU remap. 80BHP/70lb/ft
Stage 5. As 4 but with internals upgrade,fuel pressure upgrade and increased injectors,ECU remap. Poss 200BHP/??ib/ft
Think that covers it 
Steve[/quote]

Nice to see a company putting tuning packages together Steve, which company is this ?[/quote]

Autograph cars, burnley. Gumpert agent and VAG indie.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> For the 3.2 or R32
> Stage 1. Panel fiter and ECU remap. 15BHP/15lb/ft
> Stage 2. Panel filter, cats and cat back, ECU remap. 20BHP.20lb/ft
> Stage 3. As 2 but with exhaust manifolds, cams, air intake relocation , ECU remap. 40BHP/30lb/ft
> ...


Nice to see a company putting tuning packages together Steve, which company is this ?[/quote]

Autograph cars, burnley. Gumpert agent and VAG indie.
Steve[/quote]

I spoke to Barry there, has a TT. Sounded very nice on the phone, informative and passionate off course inclusive of knowledgeable about the R32 to TTs. I think his own TT has the Stage 3.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > For the 3.2 or R32
> ...


Autograph cars, burnley. Gumpert agent and VAG indie.
Steve[/quote]

I spoke to Barry there, has a TT. Sounded very nice on the phone, informative and passionate off course inclusive of knowledgeable about the R32 to TTs. I think his own TT has the Stage 3.[/quote]

Barrys car is the TT Veron featured in EVO magazine.
I think i may be there on Saturday to just say hello...  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

SteveC you lucky boy, you live near next door to him on he weekends and days off at least..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> SteveC you lucky boy, you live near next door to him on he weekends and days off at least..


I think it is 50 miles to Autograph cars for me but its nice to pop in especially if Santa Pod is the next day, maybe one or two bits to go on.
Steve


----------

